# (Trigger warning) the craziest dream



## leelooleeloo (Sep 4, 2014)

I had this dream years ago where I met a man who told me I was in a dream, and I needed to start telling people I was in a dream. I was also supposed to find this guy in real life - because all the people in my dream were real people in the waking world.

I have DR. So... That's exactly what reality feels like - a lucid dream.

Should I look for the other people who 'know they are dreaming'?

Ugh... This is all so creepy.


----------



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

leelooleeloo said:


> I had this dream years ago where I met a man who told me I was in a dream, and I needed to start telling people I was in a dream. I was also supposed to find this guy in real life - because all the people in my dream were real people in the waking world.
> 
> I have DR. So... That's exactly what reality feels like - a lucid dream.
> 
> ...


What do you mean?!


----------

